# Specialized carbon rail saddle on newer Madone?



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Do the carbon rail Specialized saddles work with the clamp on a 2012 Madone?
I realize that I will likely need the carbon rail adaptor for the post.


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm using the SLR carbonio with the adaptor you reference (I think it's the 7x10). They too have the oversized carbon rails. My guess is yes but best to check with your shop. Do you have rail size, I can provide the SLR's rail size (I beileve they are more oval than round) for comparison. Or have you not purchased and this is your check?


----------



## mrwayhigh (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey all,

My buddy and I are running the Specialized Romin Pro with the ovalized carbon rails on 2011 Madone 6.9SSL's. This did require the purchase of the adaptor and was installed by my local Trek dealer / shop. Works great, no problems at all.


----------

